# I give up!



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

I asked mam shaheena and she said k our lawyers assured us that everything would b okay!! :/


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Lawyers? For what?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> I asked mam shaheena and she said k our lawyers assured us that everything would b okay!! :/


Yes I'm hearing shalamar is also telling kids to stay tight and that matter will most probably be resolved. Let's see what happens.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

For cip


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah..they're saying k most probably nahi hoga kuch bhi


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes. But PMDC isn't backing down and threatening kay it won't recognize students if the privates don't listen, and that they would shut them down and all kinds of threats. Lets pray and wait. IA Allah will do good


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

M nay yeh bhi suna hay k saari news fake hay sab kuch 29 ko hi pata chalay ga


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

i didnt even get to be happy about getting into a med college this year * sighs * cuz of this mess. I hope we get out of this mess unscathed.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I honestly have no idea why is 29th so important  I heard 29th is final decision for SAT 2 kids. 
But idk honestly. Everyone says a different thing. Just roll with it and laugh  nothing else we can do.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

DoctorBot said:


> i didnt even get to be happy about getting into a med college this year * sighs * cuz of this mess. I hope we get out of this mess unscathed.


Omg same. I am so disheartened now. I didn't think if I got into medical school that I would start it like this :broken_heart:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I honestly have no idea why is 29th so important  I heard 29th is final decision for SAT 2 kids.
> But idk honestly. Everyone says a different thing. Just roll with it and laugh  nothing else we can do.


Shayad apne ye mujhse sunna hai.

- - - Updated - - -



FutureDr. said:


> Yes. But PMDC isn't backing down and threatening kay it won't recognize students if the privates don't listen, and that they would shut them down and all kinds of threats. Lets pray and wait. IA Allah will do good


Fiinally you learned your lesson the hard way.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly have no idea why is 29th so important  I heard 29th is final decision for SAT 2 kids.
> ...


Yaar pls aap na kia karo comment..aap ki baato say bht prob create hoti hay pls..


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Yaar pls aap na kia karo comment..aap ki baato say bht prob create hoti hay pls..


Yaar meri team may anay k kitne pese lega?


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> ribahasibtain45 said:
> 
> 
> > Yaar pls aap na kia karo comment..aap ki baato say bht prob create hoti hay pls..
> ...


Why do you do this man?? Mujhay itni tension hay about what's going to happen n uve constantly been making it worse!


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Why do you do this man?? Mujhay itni tension hay about what's going to happen n uve constantly been making it worse!


Awww.. Babyyy... come give me a hug


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

:3 ilaaj ki zaroorat hay aapko!


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Challo ab nice ho tau usme bhi masla hai. Kia paranoia hai.

Ajao dono ilaaj kerwaye. FutureDr. bohat acha ilaaj keregi makeup k saath.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Acha bss phir dua karo pls:sweat_smile:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Acha bss phir dua karo pls:sweat_smile:


Dua sirf Dua ker sakti hai.. Ussay bolo uski dua kabool hogi.

Allah keray you get into the college of your choice. Khush?


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Haha..dua b kar rahi hay:joy: in sha Allah ..thanks -.-


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Haha..dua b kar rahi hay:joy: in sha Allah ..thanks -.-



Dua sirf silently observe ker rahi hai. Chup chup k


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> ribahasibtain45 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha..dua b kar rahi hay:joy: in sha Allah ..thanks -.-
> ...


Ikr..how do you know?:joy:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Ikr..how do you know?:joy:


Her posts are only dedicated and enforced to attack me. Werna zero input from her.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> ribahasibtain45 said:
> 
> 
> > Ikr..how do you know?:joy:
> ...


Lol:joy:


----------



## syedhassan (Oct 15, 2016)

did anyone of u applied to szabu directly except @abdullah7766 ?


----------



## AleemAli (Sep 25, 2016)

Don't worry you all..
Even if CIP is implemented this year,it doesn't matter
'cause those having aggregate more than 78 will get admission in MBBS or 75% for BDS anyways..
And as long as the fee is concerned..it'll be refunded for sure..
So, don't worry!


----------



## MomenGill (Jul 18, 2016)

AleemAli said:


> Don't worry you all..
> Even if CIP is implemented this year,it doesn't matter
> 'cause those having aggregate more than 78 will get admission in MBBS or 75% for BDS anyways..
> And as long as the fee is concerned..it'll be refunded for sure..
> So, don't worry!


Let's hope


----------

